# Sapphire RX 480 Nitro - 3 Jahre Garantie?



## lalaker (11. Juli 2016)

Wie auch ich interessieren sich viele Leute für die Nitro 480. Jedoch wären mit 3 Jahre Garantie wichtig. Laut diesem Händler bietet Sapphire 3 Jahre Garantie bei der verlinkten Nitro, stimmt das?

Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8192MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Grap… | OcUK


----------



## Erok (11. Juli 2016)

Hi 

in der Regel bietet Sapphire nur 2 Jahre Garantie auf seine Grafikkarten.

Aber da die RX 480 Nitro offiziell noch garnicht erhältlich ist, würde ich diesem Anbieter erst mal nicht vertrauen und einfach warten, bis man sie auch offiziell kaufen, und nicht nur vorbestellen kann.

Sie wird ja noch nicht einmal auf der Sapphire-Homepage bisher aufgeführt. 

Zur Zeit weiss ich nur von Alternate, daß man bei denen eine Garantie-Verlängerung dazu kaufen kann. Dann wirst Du sie wohl dort demnächst ordern müssen, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Sapphire darauf 3 Jahre Garantie geben wird.

Die einzigen Hersteller im Bereich AMD-Karten mit 3 Jahren Garantie, dürften wohl die MSI und Asus-Karten sein.

Greetz Erok


----------



## lalaker (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe ja auf eine Stellungnahme von Drauka/Sapphire. Mir ist durchaus bekannt, welcher Hersteller, welche Garantieleistungen bietet, deshalb war ich auch überrascht, bei einer Sapphire 3 Jahre Garantie zu sehen.

Laut der aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe bietet Gigabyte jetzt auch 3 Jahre Garantie, was früher in unserem Markt nicht so war.


----------



## Drauka (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ja es ist richtig, dass es für Karten der RX4x0 Serie und für zukünftig erscheinende Produkte 3 Jahre Garantie/Gewährleistung geben wird.
Abwicklung erfolgt weiterhin wie gehabt über den Händler. Sollte es zu Problemen kommen, darf sich jederzeit an uns gewandt werden.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## lalaker (18. Juli 2016)

Super, und dann hoffe ich, dass es zumindest im September ausreichend Nitro 480 bei den Händlern geben wird.


----------



## Drauka (19. Juli 2016)

Das hoffe ich auch


----------



## lalaker (27. Juli 2016)

Es heißt, mit Trixx 3.0 wird man die Beleuchtung der Nitro 480 steuern können.

Aber die aktuelle Trixx Version ist ja schon 5.1.2.

Wie ist das also zu verstehen?
Bin schon auf den PCGH-Test gespannt, im Moment scheint es ja, die Karte wäre deutlich lauter als erhofft und erwartet.


----------



## Drauka (4. August 2016)

Hi.

Ja, das ist etwas seltsam. Aber momentan haben wir im Grunde TriXX v5.2.1
Das neue heißt dann wohl TriXX 3.0 vX.X.X 

Die bisherigen Tests zeigen ein sehr unterschiedliches Bild, vor allem, wenn man mal die Tests der anderen Länder mit einbezieht (in UK hat die Karte bisher sehr gut abgeschnitten).
Aber es stimmt wohl, sie hätte etwas leiser werden dürfen. Wobei es in den seltensten Fällen dazu kommt, dass die Karte über 2000U/min dreht. Und unter 2000U/min ist sie nicht laut.
Auch darüber ist das Laufgeräusch nicht unangenehm. Allein die Werte sind jedoch zugegebenermaßen nicht direkt schön. Eine bessere Balance zwischen OC und Lüfterdrehzahl wäre wohl besser gewesen.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2016)

Kommt noch eine Toxic (3-Lüfter) oder eine Vapor-X von der 480?


----------



## Drauka (16. August 2016)

Das weiß ich Stand heute leider nicht.


----------



## lalaker (26. September 2016)

Wird es für Käufer einer Nitro 470/480 später eine optimierte Slotblende im Stile der Palit-Karten geben?

Ich habe das Gefühl, bei der Kühlung wurde doch Einiges "verschenkt". Warum ein 14nm Chip dieser Leistungsklasse so viel Strom verbrät ist mir sowieso unklar.


----------



## lalaker (16. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn AMD mich als langjährigen Kunden behalten will, sollten sie die "neue" Revision von Polaris auch für Desktop-Karten bringen. Genau so habe ich Polaris mit 14nm erwartet.

AMD Rolling Out New Polaris GPU Revisions With 50% Better Perf/Watt


----------

